# [NSPlugin]Plugin RealPlayer pour Firefox - 64bits [RESOLU]

## vieuxmike

Bonjour,

J'ai installé le plugin RealPlayer conformément à ce qu'emerge m'a dicté de faire, à savoir télécharger RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm et le copier dans /usr/portage/distfiles/ puis faire emerge realplayer pour l'installer. L'installation s'est bien passée.

Ensuite j'ai fait : 

```
#  nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/nphelix.so
```

afin que mon système 64 bits puisse bien utiliser le plugin realplayer.

Dans firefox quand je fais about:plugins j'obtiens pour realplayer:

```

Helix DNA Plugin: RealPlayer G2 Plug-In Compatible

    Nom de fichier : npwrapper.nphelix.so

    Helix DNA Plugin: RealPlayer G2 Plug-In Compatible version 0.4.0.626 built with gcc 3.2.0 on Jul 26 2007

Type MIME    Description    Suffixes    Autorisé

audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin    RealPlayer Plugin Metafile    rpm    Oui

```

Bref, il semble que firefox l'ait bien pris en compte, encore que le type mime mentionne "audio"... pas video??

Toujours est-il que quand je vais sur cette page

http://tvstory.online.fr/pagerealplayer.php?realdata=http://tvstory2.online.fr/real/cplus/1999/199920h20.rm&num_video=267

eh bien à la place de la vidéo j'ai un rectangle vide, un symbole représentant une pièce de puzzle verte en dessous duquel est écrit "Cliquez ici pour installer le plugin", avec en haut de la page une barre jaune, le symbole de la pièce de puzzle, le message "Des plugins additionnels sont nécessaires pour afficher tous les éléments de cette page" et un bouton "Installer les plugins manquants".

Donc je clique sur ce bouton, et un menu me propose de réinstaller Realplayer...

Que dois je faire pour rendre le plugin Realplayer fonctionnel?  Merci pour les réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter.Last edited by vieuxmike on Fri Jun 27, 2008 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Est ce que par hasard il n'y aurait pas moyen d'utiliser mplayer et son plugin firefox pour lire du format real player?

Sinon vérifies (avec Temper data comme plugin à firefox) l'entête http que te renvois en réponse le lien que tu donnes, regardes is le MIMI type correspond à celui valable pour le plugin c-a-d: "audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin". Juste pour être sûr.

----------

## vieuxmike

Bon j'ai réussi à afficher la vidéo, voilà comment je m'y suis pris :

  1) mplayer était déjà installé, j'ai installé mplayerplug-in. eix mplayerplug-in m'indique l'existence d'un USE firefox, pourtant je ne l'ai pas vu dans /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc. Est ce que ce USE concerne les versions testing/instable? Enfin j'ai ajouté le support realmedia dans les options de compilations de mplayerplug-in, ainsi que le suppoort firefox (existe t-il?)

```
# echo "net-www/mplayerplug-in realmedia firefox" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

emerge -pv mplayerplug-in me donne : 

```
# net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.35  USE="gtk quicktime realmedia -divx -gmedia -wmp"
```

Dans mon cas le support quicktime est déja activé par défaut.

```
# emerge mplayerplg-in
```

  2) désinstallation de Realplayer:

```
# emerge --unmerge realplayer
```

Portage supprime tous les fichiers installés par Realplayer. Reste à supprimer le lien précedemment créé par nspluginwrapper pour utiliser le plugin realplayer sur 64 bits

```
# rm /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.nphelix.so
```

Je me demande même si c'était bien judicieux de créer ce lien. Enfin bref...

  3) Comme sur la page que j'essaie de visualiser je n'ai que du son et toujours pas la video, j'ai recompilé mplayer avec le support real

```
# echo "media-video/mplayer real" >> /etc/portage/package.use"

# emerge mplayer
```

Et ça marche impec!  :Very Happy:  Dans about:plugins on voit bien le support realmedia

```

RealPlayer 9

    Nom de fichier : mplayerplug-in-rm.so

    mplayerplug-in 3.35

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

    JavaScript Enabled and Using GTK2 Widgets

Type MIME    Description    Suffixes    Autorisé

audio/x-pn-realaudio    RealAudio    ram,rm    Oui

application/vnd.rn-realmedia    RealMedia    rm    Oui

application/vnd.rn-realaudio    RealAudio    ra,ram    Oui

video/vnd.rn-realvideo    RealVideo    rv    Oui

audio/x-realaudio    RealAudio    ra    Oui

audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin    RealAudio    rpm    Oui

application/smil    SMIL    smil    Oui

```

Il suffisait donc de chercher du côté du plugin mplayer pour firefox. Je ne le savais pas.  Je te remercie kwenspc de m'avoir mis sur la bonne voie  :Very Happy: 

Par contre Temper data, je l'ai cherché dans les modules de firefox, je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Ni sur google.

----------

## kwenspc

Ah bah forcément me suis planté c'est Tamper data désolé   :Embarassed: 

https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/966

Sinon t'as vus dans les supports de mimi-type, y en a beaucoup plus. Me demande si le plugin realplayer original souffre pas de ce soucis de config en fait. Enfin ceci dit ça reste du 32bits, c'est un plugin proprio tout moisi, donc mplayer est en effet la meilleur solution.

----------

